# BE Results



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Getting some very nice consistent results with my Barista Express - just wanted to share.

This is an oat milk latte using a 17g dose of 200 degrees Brazilian Love Affair beans with a 34g extract over 32seconds today. I use the manual extract method and use my acaia scales to measure the output.

The one thing I do find a negative with the BE is the steam output however running it for a good few seconds first seems to help clear it out and give a better steam.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Just looking at the extraction time, with a 17g dose over 30 plus seconds and only 34g extraction, what the taste like?

I'm working on a 18g dose with a 28 second extraction and 60g shot. I'm still very new to it so I'm probably doing it wrong. below id mine from last night, still got work to do on the art lol


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Dalerst said:


> Just looking at the extraction time, with a 17g dose over 30 plus seconds and only 34g extraction, what the taste like?
> 
> I'm working on a 18g dose with a 28 second extraction and 60g shot. I'm still very new to it so I'm probably doing it wrong. below id mine from last night, still got work to do on the art lol


 It depends on the beans your using, freshness, grind size and really personal taste. I've done a tasting course and took part in James Hoffmann's 'Worlds largest cupping' event and found I'm pretty useless at describing the flavours and picking them out - I work on 'Do I like it' & always ask visitors what they think and fine tune from there.

At present I'm trying a new coffee and found I need an 18g dose now over 36seconds.

Looks like you have a good texture to your milk, perhaps a little over textured, but practice makes perfect.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Dalerst said:


> Just looking at the extraction time, with a 17g dose over 30 plus seconds and only 34g extraction, what the taste like?


 The only way to find out is to go there and try it. The idea of weighing out is that ratio mostly determining taste, time has less effect unless altered pretty dramatically. Some for instance use 40sec and probably other numbers. I use 20sec for my wife with a particular bean that I use at 30sec.

A lot conclude from the web that a ratio of 2 is a magic number. Sage manuals where info is given suggest one of 3 via mentioning ml. Best thing to do is try several and find out. It depends on the bean and taste.

Biggest thing concerning taste I found on the BE was preheating the machine. Some one mentioned that they did this by generating a bit of steam before pulling the shot. I'd flush for a few second before doing that so that the thermocoil isn't cooled down by the flush. I did it another way and the difference was remarkable. Came from making 3 drinks for the family on the trot. Mine always last and for some reason I decided to taste all of them. Providing it was preheated all were the same.

John

-


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

I recently started steaming my milk first with the portafilter ready to go and found my espresso tastes nicer. As it's been said - leave the machine to heat up for a while.

I have a bottomless portafilter being finished by the talented @joey24dirt so I'll be interested to see how my distribution technique is and look how I can improve workflow.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

I need to get hold of a bottomless portafilter, just need to find one.

keep us posted on your results.


----------

